# willy hardy



## willy hardy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,I am trying to find a scale drawing of any of the old Lowland Tanker Company Border Boats :ie,Border Hunter,Minstrel,Driver etc.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

